# Neighbor Took Half Cord - No Pay - VENT!



## Cambium (Jan 17, 2010)

So get this... A neighbor of mine (not american) who grubs off other people. Who lets a 70 yr old cut their grass and not give anything in return, who takes and begs for wood for free from a 65 yr old down the block, asked me for wood 2 months ago.

Being a nice guy. Being a good neighbor I told him $100 for a whole cord. 2 weeks go by, no reponse. 

I left a card saying I can do it for $50. (christmas time, I can use anything).... 

He finally rang my doorbell and said he only wanted half cord. He gave me $25. Big whoop. 

2 weeks later he asked if I can have the peices which I was going to throw out anyway. I let him have it. 

3 days ago Friday he said he needed more wood. He wanted big pieces, not like the ones I had stacked (which are normal 22" split sizes) He wanted half a log. I said $30 for half a cord this time. Fine he said.... He's going to the bank and coming back with it. He didn't show up that night. 

So yesterday I decided to roll out the splitter and split massive pieces for him. I spent a good 2 hrs on the Elm. Put it in a pile and waited for my measly money..

Tonight I thought a heard a truck. I look at my cameras on the tv and there he was getting the pile of wood and putting it in his truck. 

I go outside...he acts all friendly...I said "you have the $30?". He said his account is Canadien and he has to go their tomorrow. WHAT?? LMAO!!!!!!!!!! 

" I told him I don't like to work for free and I broke my back making this for you, and you gotta understand this could have been $125 worth for me"

He then said he is either going to come back tonight with the money or during the week. 

Even though it's only $30, I'm a little ticked off he came to load up without paying. Who does that???

So if I don't see the money by tomorrow night....guess what.............. he's right across the street........ you guys want pictures or a video of me doing it?


----------



## highpointtree (Jan 17, 2010)

*to cheap*

your working way to cheap and letting him walk all over you. If you don't respect yourself, how can you expect him to respect you. put your foot down and start measuring your worth. I know that something is better than nothing, but there is a cutoff point. 

GIVE TO THE NEEDY not THE GREEDY!!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 17, 2010)

heck I would have all ready done it.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jan 17, 2010)

a week ago i cleaned up my wood storage area, removed all the pallets, the rebar that holds the stacks, the shrink wrap etc... that was on wednesday, thursday i left town for the weekend. monday morning i go to load up some wood, and there is a pallet, empty with the rebar sticking up, and the shrink wrap hanging. tire tracks plain as day, foot prints, missing wood. 
margins are tight in this business, and times are tight anyway. this cost me money, this was the wood that i buy and have trucked in because we dont have hardwoods here. what a piss off. the only good thing is they didnt take more.
i store my hardwood at a friends industrial yard because i cant get a 48' semi trailer turned around at my place. looks like i will need to figure out how to get it home behind a locked gate.

along the same lines, i milled up some perfect 5.5"x5.5" doug fir for a guy, i told him it was no. 1 FOHC, perfect stuff, dry timbers that have been sitting around for years. i deliver them, and a few days later he calls me all pissed off because the timbers are "too nice". he sells reclaimed and "cant supply perfect wood". i had told him that they were perfect with no nail holes, no bolt holes. now they are undersized and i have no use for them, there goes $600.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 17, 2010)

Don't do anything except sue him in small claims court. Or call the police. It is not worth it!

Other than that, don't do a thing more for him unless cash in advance.

Some of these people these days will just take and take and never do a thing in return.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll help those that can't help theirselves, like the elderly, the sick, widows but an A hole like that I wouldn't have let him have any wood in the first place.

When he pays, if he does, tell him no more in the future period, find somewhere else to get his wood. I had a similar situation with a neighbor last year on hay, took 6 months to get my money, it was substantially more, this year when he wanted to buy hay, I told him that he needed to find someone else to provide it to him, last week when the snow and ice were on he called wanting a couple of round bales for his horses, told him I didn't have any for sale, he says " You've got lots sitting down there in the barn, I replied "sure do and I need everyone of them". I think he finally got the message.

People like him are lower than septic waste. More than likely he has the money in his pocket.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Jan 17, 2010)

too bad your so far away... I need another 1/2 cord at that price...


----------



## Beefie (Jan 17, 2010)

Go over there and take it back ,he didn't pay he dosn't deserve the wood . That's stealing in my book.

Beefie


----------



## wampum (Jan 17, 2010)

Your a really nice person. If someone needs help I also try to help them. This though sounds like he pulls it a lot of this on others also. It looks like you knew he was like this and let him rape you. I would choke it up as experience and not allow him on your property again. You see him loading wood call the cops.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jan 17, 2010)

some people mistake kindness for weakness and try to exploit it .to paraphrase the soup nazi, no more wood for you!


----------



## olyman (Jan 17, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Go over there and take it back ,he didn't pay he dosn't deserve the wood . That's stealing in my book.
> 
> Beefie



i dont disagree---but--you know the saying about possesion is 9/10ths--and just try and prove its your EXACT wood--but he does have pics--id take it to court--and inflate the amount--small claims in iowa is 2500.00, should be about right--!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 17, 2010)

Just Jack him on the next load...heavy. That should get rid of him. If he does not pay, consider it the price paid to never have to deal with him again.


----------



## sloth9669 (Jan 17, 2010)

vid would be best


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 17, 2010)

If he don't pay and pulls the trick of getting the wood without permission, Either call the police and report him as a theif or knock his ass out in you're own yard. Or maybe both. Probably be better to report him to police as our laws protect theives and crooks. he would go free with you're wood and you would be in jail.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 17, 2010)

Confront him in front of his wife. Sometimes a little family embarrassment can lead a wife to knock her hubby on the head and handle things the right way. Or she could cut him off.


----------



## Outlander (Jan 17, 2010)

I had something similiar happen as indiansprings had.

Sold a lot of hay to a guy, showed him what hay he was buying. He wanted to use my tractor to load it. I had to take a truckload of hay to Illinois one day and when I got home late that night I saw all of my good hay was gone as well as the bale stabber. I called him, told him the hay he took was 2x the price of what he bought and I needed my stabber. I talked to the sheriff, then my attorney. Nothing I could do. Leagally. 6 months later I got a check for the original amount, not the amount for the good hay. I ate the loss. 3 years later I'm having a beer at the local tavern when a building contractor I know from another town sits down next to me. He asks me if I know this guy and if his word and credit was good. *NO Told him my story, he grinned and told me he would get my money. Before this contractor started building the new barn, he put a lein on the guy's farm, padded his price for the amount I was owed, and BINGO, 3 years later I got my money, with 20%intrest, and the slob didn't even know it.

What goes around, comes around.*


----------



## cjcocn (Jan 17, 2010)

He never would have made it to my wood pile.

Give an inch and they'll try to take a mile. With the advance knowledge that you had on this guy, you might have figured that it would be better to have zero to do with him.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 17, 2010)

Look up *DEFIANT TRESPASS* law in your state. At some point, you may need to notify him that he is not permitted on your property. If caught after notification, he will go to jail and/or pay a fine.

Defiant Trespass law is usually simple to understand and implement in most states.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 17, 2010)

*heprobably would have taken the wood either way.*

If he has not gotten wood from anyone else, I would go get it back. No need to ask right? It's your wood and he stole it. Maybe get some claymores? LOL Good luck.


----------



## mtngun (Jan 17, 2010)

curmudgeon said:


> some people mistake kindness for weakness and try to exploit it


Exactly. :agree2:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe you just need a good sign


----------



## johnlvs2run (Jan 18, 2010)

Cambium said:


> Tonight I thought a heard a truck. I look at my cameras on the tv and there he was getting the pile of wood and putting it in his truck.



I would have been on that truck and tossing the wood off in a flash.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 18, 2010)

Good luck gettin paid. But on the bright side, you will probably not have to deal with him again.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 18, 2010)

1. Talk with the local police...get "advice" . Tell them about #2.
2. Call the gibone, tell him if no money by 4 PM, you will be retrieving your property @ 4:01 PM.
3. Notify the police.
4. Get the wood with helpers and video (yes, it's a PITA ).
5. Enjoy your favorite beverage following the mission.

Good luck, and inform AS.

It is stealing. Unacceptable anywhere, anytime, any nationality.


----------



## kevin j (Jan 18, 2010)

Confront him in front of his wife. 



If you go onto his property, I would not go alone. Worse than 'he said, she said' is 'you said, they said' regardless of the stories, they have witness. 

and, taking back 'your' wood from his property is considered theft, by you.

small claims court is an easy win, but almost impossible to collect. but i think worth it just to have a judgment on his record for sometime down the road when it finally bites him.

I'd go over one more time, with my witness with, try to collect, but more importantly to clearly put ihim on notice of no more wood sale, and stay off my property. Then follow it up with a registered letter.

It's not worth the hassle for this sale of wood, I am thinking preparing paper trail for the next situation in the future. 


ultiimately, he has to live with his own reputation. lot of people that doesn't bother them in the least......


k


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd just forget about it.


----------



## mdotis (Jan 18, 2010)

*My grand dad always said.*

If you loan someone 200.00 bucks and never see him again it was most likely worth it. Just make sure you never see or talk to him again. 


Korey


----------



## gulity1 (Jan 18, 2010)

kevin and mdotis are both correct confront him send registered mail and look at it like this for 30 bux he is out of your life let his :censored: freeze I have the same situation helped out an unemployed guy he used to work for my dad let him take a face cord of 2 year old dry oak 2 weeks before christmas now I havnt heard from the guy since I got him out my life for 60 bucks You got off cheap look at it that way Cheer up it can always be worse


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jan 18, 2010)

You could always write if off as a loss on your taxes....


----------



## barton174 (Jan 18, 2010)

wampum said:


> Your a really nice person. If someone needs help I also try to help them. This though sounds like he pulls it a lot of this on others also. It looks like you knew he was like this and let him rape you. I would *choke* it up as experience and not allow him on your property again. You see him loading wood call the cops.



Freudian slip?? 

Mike


----------



## Outriggers (Jan 18, 2010)

No good deed go's unpunished. I would just let it go, but no more. Doug


----------



## soggyboots (Jan 18, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> I'll help those that can't help theirselves, like the elderly, the sick, widows but an A hole like that I wouldn't have let him have any wood in the first place.
> 
> When he pays, if he does, tell him no more in the future period, find somewhere else to get his wood. I had a similar situation with a neighbor last year on hay, took 6 months to get my money, it was substantially more, this year when he wanted to buy hay, I told him that he needed to find someone else to provide it to him, last week when the snow and ice were on he called wanting a couple of round bales for his horses, told him I didn't have any for sale, he says " You've got lots sitting down there in the barn, I replied "sure do and I need everyone of them". I think he finally got the message.
> 
> People like him are lower than septic waste. More than likely he has the money in his pocket.



I couldn't agree more. Bet the guy had the money right there in his pocket but pushed you to see if he needed to pay for it. It's real hard to get small sums of money after you loose possession of the product for sale. Write that one up to a bad debt and don't mess with the guy anymore.


----------



## barton174 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sounds like one of those "Amewicans bad at bidniss... Make me raugh out roud!" folks...

You don't have to travel to too many countries to find that screwing anybody who will let you (and some who won't) is commonly accepted social practice in a lot of places... Southern Asia, Africa, South America...

Mike


----------



## Coldfront (Jan 18, 2010)

The only good thing about a person like that is when they owe you money you probably won't see them for a long long time.


----------



## pucksaw (Jan 18, 2010)

Tell him you accept Canadian at par, put it away for a trip to gods country


----------



## A. Stanton (Jan 18, 2010)

Cam,
You got a better deal than I get from my brother. He only gives 2 6-paks of XX beer for a long-bed pick up truck load of wood--seasoned to boot.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 18, 2010)

Cambium said:


> Even though it's only $30, I'm a little ticked off he came to load up without paying. Who does that???



Low-lifes and leeches do it every time they find an easy mark.


Stop being an easy mark.


Simple.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 18, 2010)

Billy_Bob said:


> Other than that, don't do a thing more for him unless cash in advance.




That's asking for trouble. Just send him packing and have nothing more to do with him.


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 18, 2010)

Whatever you do, keep in mind his proximity to your home and the fact that you cannot watch him 24/7. I say just get any future money upfront and Jack up the price.
Remember, there really is no equal treatment under the law and the agressor goes to the lockup. I know, someday I'll tell the story about the potheads that crashed my old frontyard in daddys SUV and the angry homeowner who went to lockup for the night...or the way my wife tells it "bloody knuckles in cuffs"


----------



## unclemoustache (Jan 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Maybe you just need a good sign




That's not a good sign. "You're" is a contraction for "you are." It should be "your."
Ahh, the current state of government run public schools....

Anyway, Cambium keep us posted on what happens. Just keep saying to yourself, "What would Avalancher do?" and you'll (which is a contraction for 'you will') have a story to tell your grandchildren.


----------



## Torin (Jan 18, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> someday I'll tell the story about the potheads that crashed my old frontyard in daddys SUV and the angry homeowner who went to lockup for the night...or the way my wife tells it "bloody knuckles in cuffs"


There's a story I'd like to hear!!
I think I may understand (a bit too much).


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 18, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> That's not a good sign. "You're" is a contraction for "you are." It should be "your."



You missed "a head" instead of "ahead". 

Ian


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 18, 2010)

unclemoustache said:


> That's not a good sign. "You're" is a contraction for "you are." It should be "your."
> Ahh, the current state of government run public schools....
> 
> Anyway, Cambium keep us posted on what happens. Just keep saying to yourself, "What would Avalancher do?" and you'll (which is a contraction for 'you will') have a story to tell your grandchildren.





Haywire Haywood said:


> You missed "a head" instead of "ahead".
> 
> Ian


LOL, I didn't make the sign.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 18, 2010)

Get a big dog, Tom Trees







Whoops, Wood Doctor.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 18, 2010)

*Yeah, a big dog that eats 3 inch shells as fast as you can rack the slide.*

I would put up some type of sign warning of bodily harm to trespassers.....that way they have been warned. And get some type of perimeter defense.....

EDIT: I am not a violent person, but it doesn't hurt to make some people wonder. One of the guys at NMC WOLLARD thought I was nuts......don't know why, all I had was a FAKE "half stick".......I walked up to him and lit it.......then he dove under a 20,000lb truck and hollered something about being nuts and to get rid of it.....the boss came out and asked what all the hollering was about and he crawled out and said something about a big bug or something...... He was one who always played nasty jokes....he has been nice since.


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 18, 2010)

Torin said:


> There's a story I'd like to hear!!
> I think I may understand (a bit too much).



I won't tell it all yet but, I will say it was an expensive lesson and an eye opener. I'm saving it because it is a gem.
It involves 2 smartmouth potheads doing 75 in a posted 30.
A fire hydrant, an SUV, an AK, police, fire rescue, chains, ruined landscaping, scared neighbors and a tow truck.
I learned that I belong in the country where I live now and to not try to detain criminals. They learned to not make an older man angry in the middle of the night because he can and will break your face and feed your cell phones to both of you.


----------



## cantoo (Jan 18, 2010)

Tell the cops you think he was peeking in windows. That'll keep him out of your hair for awhile.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 18, 2010)

A neighbor of mine had a 4X8 sheet of plywood for a sign that said trespassers will be barbecued. I assume alive but I never asked.


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 18, 2010)

mdotis said:


> If you loan someone 200.00 bucks and never see him again it was most likely worth it. Just make sure you never see or talk to him again.
> 
> 
> Korey



:agree2:


----------



## Pain Cow (Jan 19, 2010)

Cambium, you should have never allowed this person on your property or had any dealings with him. If you hadn't this wouldn't have happened. I don't talk to my neighbors for a reason. They only look for reasons to complain or intrude, or borrow and never return. When I first moved I my house, I noticed my neighbors had stolen some rounds I'd had on the ground. The footprint a round leaves after it's been on the ground a while is unmistakeable. What was more unmistakeable was the charred rounds in their gay little firepit. Without any words, I waited till they were in their backyard and picked up the remaining rounds by hand and threw them to the other side of the yard. They said nothing and watched as I tarped and bricked my piles. Then I installed the no trespassing sign as they watched. The next move is theirs. I'm a man with nothing to lose.


----------



## LoggerDoug (Jan 19, 2010)

Sad thing is becuase he is the way he is, he can probably afford it more then you can. I would charge him the same as anyone else. What makes him better then the Americans living next door that his cheap ass deserves to get a better deal?


----------



## Cambium (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL Great posts guys. That price is just for neighbors only. lol 

So no money Sunday.

Yesterday afternoon I walked onto his property. I looked underneath the tarp, took a look at the wood he took and I split, and walked back to my property. 

Last night 9pm his wife came over with an envelope. $40 cash. Said he had left it for her at lunch time and forgot. 

I take back what I said but they are up front money from now on. 

P.S - Does it matter they are Haitian? Not to me.


----------



## Mike PA (Jan 19, 2010)

Did wife see you walking on to the property? May have prompted her to ask her husband why you were looking at the wood pile?

Good to hear you got $$ without causing a ruccous. Not worth it for a few bucks, but the cash up front deal is a good one to stick to. Saves a lot of hard feelings and angst.


----------



## Cambium (Jan 19, 2010)

Mike PA said:


> Did wife see you walking on to the property? May have prompted her to ask her husband why you were looking at the wood pile?
> 
> Good to hear you got $$ without causing a ruccous. Not worth it for a few bucks, but the cash up front deal is a good one to stick to. Saves a lot of hard feelings and angst.



Its possible. Shades were open. I think standing on street starring into their house did it too. LOL My Italian blood was boiling and it's not just for $40...Half cord = $125 BUT the fact that he came and took it without paying bothered me. 

Today would have been the day I took the wood back. lol 

Now he's on my good side. He won't hear beef from me.


----------



## Ductape (Jan 19, 2010)

Well.................... getting the money really spoils the fun. I'd go get the wood back anyway. :monkey:


----------



## cjcocn (Jan 19, 2010)

Cambium said:


> Its possible. Shades were open. I think standing on street starring into their house did it too. LOL My Italian blood was boiling and it's not just for $40...Half cord = $125 BUT the fact that he came and took it without paying bothered me.
> 
> Today would have been the day I took the wood back. lol
> 
> *Now he's on my good side.* He won't hear beef from me.



I don't know how he could be on your good side, but if it works for you -


----------



## gemniii (Jan 19, 2010)

How many of you guys "mark" your wood?
If we could smell a scent, like a dog, peeing on it would be ok, but if you took a squirt gun and some dye or a spray can of paint that would further establish it was your wood.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 19, 2010)

Cambium said:


> Now he's on my good side. He won't hear beef from me.





I believe you. I'm sure he won't hear anything from you. 


I'm also sure you will hear from him again, in just the same way.


Just don't come crying here when the inevitable happens.


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 19, 2010)

gemniii said:


> How many of you guys "mark" your wood?
> If we could smell a scent, like a dog, peeing on it would be ok, but if you took a squirt gun and some dye or a spray can of paint that would further establish it was your wood.



I have never marked firewood, except with a pile # on a stack for sale, I did know of a warped individual known as madman Piwko, who, it was rumored loaded a log with shotshells, I always suspected it was just a story he put out there so Noone lifted any of his wood. As far as I know the story worked, probably because he was a cabinetmaker and had the skills to do such a thing.


----------



## trimmmed (Jan 19, 2010)

A small bottle of skunk scent can be a universal problem solver, when placed in the right spot anyway  

Be warned though, it can lead to down on the floor, rib splitting laughter..... which is easy worth $40.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 19, 2010)

gemniii said:


> How many of you guys "mark" your wood?
> If we could smell a scent, like a dog, peeing on it would be ok, but if you took a squirt gun and some dye or a spray can of paint that would further establish it was your wood.



I have often thought about welding number stamps on the foot of my splitter, if I did it on all 4 quadrants of the foot, every split would be numbered for future id (something like the number 71 in each quadrant). That way if I get hosed I would have a way of identifiying my product to the authorities. But then again maybe I spend to much time in the woods


----------



## olyman (Jan 19, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> A small bottle of skunk scent can be a universal problem solver, when placed in the right spot anyway
> 
> Be warned though, it can lead to down on the floor, rib splitting laughter..... which is easy worth $40.



SOME of your posts--but i like it--


----------



## cantoo (Jan 19, 2010)

The dye used to colour (yes I'm Canadian and know how to spell) masonary for brickwork would be a quick and easy way to mark your wood. Mix it up and spray it on one end after you stack it. Lots of colours available, little pricy but it wouldn't take much.


----------



## boilerhouse47 (Jan 20, 2010)

*helping others*

I use to have some low-life scumbag reliefer neighbors that where taking wood from my stacks for their campfires. Called the police and the cops wanted to know if I could prove the wood belonged to me? They said unless I had a way to show it was cut by me there was nothing they could do other than issuing a No Tress Pass Notice. Mom and Dad and six kids and no job for any of them. A couple weeks later more wood is missing. Call cops again. Same BS. Do you have prof they stole your wood? One day I caught them all outside and I took a can of spray paint and I would spray some paint on my pile and stare at them, paint and stare. Didn’t do a bit of good. Paint doesn’t stay on wood when it is burned. Father finally left for parts unknown and mother was always out partying. Me and all the surrounding neighbors complained enough about the conditions that the kids were living in that Child Services finally came a took the kids away from “MOM” and the township condemned the house. Mom was 44 and pregnant by a 23 year old boy friend. Believe it or not, she got her kids back with in a week and they gave her a new place to live. If the dirt bag parents would have come to me and asked for wood so those poor kids could enjoy a fire I would have given it to them. I supply campfire wood for about three of my neighbors and a bunch of my relations for nothing. I don’t mind helping people out that can’t do for them selves, but steal from me and I’ll do anything I can to get even.
Your best bet is to have nothing to do with this guy and his family. If he can’t keep his family warm, tough nuts.

Carl Bill


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 20, 2010)

wampum said:


> Your a really nice person. If someone needs help I also try to help them. This though sounds like he pulls it a lot of this on others also. It looks like you knew he was like this and let him rape you. I would choke it up as experience and not allow him on your property again. You see him loading wood call the cops.



:agree2:

Write it off as helping a neighbor, but :censored: him next time. let his a$$ freeze.


----------



## hunter0182 (Jan 20, 2010)

Cambium said:


> So get this... A neighbor of mine (not american) who grubs off other people. Who lets a 70 yr old cut their grass and not give anything in return, who takes and begs for wood for free from a 65 yr old down the block, asked me for wood 2 months ago.
> 
> Being a nice guy. Being a good neighbor I told him $100 for a whole cord. 2 weeks go by, no reponse.
> 
> ...



Sounds like my neighbor,she came up a month ago and asked for firewood,i said ok her heater was not working,she said her husband would give me some money when he got in off the road,she backed her toyota truck up to my wood pile and piled it on,i said damn, well he never paid me,then a few weeks ago she did it again,this time i said only get a half a truck load,she again said her husband would pay me,she called me yesterday and said do you have anymore firewood,i know you have helped me a lot,i i said no im about out, so i see her older son went and bought a saw and is splitting it by hand for her,i dont mind helping people i have several disabled vets i take free wood to,but there is such thing as taking advantage of the situation


----------



## numnuts (Jan 21, 2010)

My sister asked me if I would bring her "some" firewood. It's a 125 miles each way. What does "some" mean? She wouldn't have a clue what a cord or 1/2 cord is. Seasoned Oak in their area is around $225 a cord del/stacked. Do I charge her?  BTW, they are pretty well off.

I find it funny that people see the huge stacks of firewood and think you don't mind giving it away.


----------



## mdotis (Jan 21, 2010)

*125 miles*

Can you even move wood that far. Around here I think the limit is 50 miles. 

I never do business with family so if she pays you great (but it would have to be her choice) if not it is all with in the family. Some day you will need a favor from her. I like to have a bank of favors to call back in. But that is just me. 

Korey


----------



## 3fordasho (Jan 21, 2010)

I've got 13+ cords out back. Neighbor burns wood in their firepit for parties/drinking. Problem is they can really go thru alot when they're drunk and I'm concerned about them going after my good stuff. I tend to give them all the crap wood I can (ant infested/rotted/wet) and it really makes for some smoky fires but as long as there is some in their pile they leave my good stuff alone. I'd sell them some but they're the kind that expects everything to be given to them- cheap & lazy b******s.


----------



## numnuts (Jan 21, 2010)

mdotis said:


> Can you even move wood that far. Around here I think the limit is 50 miles.
> 
> I never do business with family so if she pays you great (but it would have to be her choice) if not it is all with in the family. Some day you will need a favor from her. I like to have a bank of favors to call back in. But that is just me.
> 
> Korey



Why is there a limit on how far you move wood? I have no idea about that.


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 21, 2010)

3fordasho said:


> I've got 13+ cords out back. Neighbor burns wood in their firepit for parties/drinking. Problem is they can really go thru alot when they're drunk and I'm concerned about them going after my good stuff. I tend to give them all the crap wood I can (ant infested/rotted/wet) and it really makes for some smoky fires but as long as there is some in their pile they leave my good stuff alone. I'd sell them some but they're the kind that expects everything to be given to them- cheap & lazy b******s.



How do they calculate their wood usage? Does 1 case of beer=1 face cord?


----------



## reccutter (Jan 21, 2010)

numnuts said:


> I find it funny that people see the huge stacks of firewood and think you don't mind giving it away.



:agree2: Yep, for me even more so for hunting, draging deer sometimes miles,license fees,hours butchering and bagging, yet people act like they're doing me a favor asking for it, taking it off my hands.


----------



## 3fordasho (Jan 21, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> How do they calculate their wood usage? Does 1 case of beer=1 face cord?




His wife likes a BIG fire when she's lit up.... and she's lit up alot.
I've seen them go through 3/4 a face cord in one night. (22-24" length)

The stuff I've dropped off never has a chance of seasoning.


----------



## reccutter (Jan 21, 2010)

numnuts said:


> Why is there a limit on how far you move wood? I have no idea about that.



Oh yeah, definetly want to check your states dnr. biggest problem is ash borer beetle or eab I guess kill trees big problem and serious fines moving wood to far


----------



## mdotis (Jan 21, 2010)

*EAB is the biggest problem*

The emerald ash bore is the problem. They really lock down on moving fire Wood in this area. If you do not want to give her the wood you can always use that as the excuse. 

Check the rules in your area before you move wood that far. 

Good luck 
Korey


----------



## numnuts (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm in central TX (like the actual geographic center). I don't mind parting with the wood(Oak), but I also don't want to be fined doing it! Where would I find out?


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 21, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> A small bottle of skunk scent can be a universal problem solver, when placed in the right spot anyway
> 
> Be warned though, it can lead to down on the floor, rib splitting laughter..... which is easy worth $40.



Skunk scent also works wonders for those cats and dogs that the neighbors let loose to roam all over your property. A few dabs on the critter and send them home. The owners get the message pretty quickly. I of course know nothing of this. 

Ok so you can thank me for this brialliant idea and I cannot believe I did not come up with it sooner. Get one of these branding irons with your name and phone number on it. Brand a few pieces of wood and tell the buyers of the wood put the piece with the brand on it about 1/4 from the end of the pile. When they get to the piece with the brand mark, call and order more wood. That way if the wood is stolen you have marks on some of it.

http://www.woodworkersauction.com/birons.html


----------



## mdotis (Jan 21, 2010)

*Dnr*

The texas DNR should be able to tell you what rules they have on moving Fire wood. Check out their web page or give the local game warden a call. 

Korey


----------



## johnlvs2run (Jan 21, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Skunk scent also works wonders for those cats and dogs that the neighbors let loose to roam all over your property. A few dabs on the critter and send them home. The owners get the message pretty quickly. I of course know nothing of this.



That's a great idea.  

I've heard white paint works well too.

With my luck though the neighbors would like the smell, as they have 15 cats inside the house already, "oh fluffy smells so good tonight", 
or else they'd not let the cats inside and would send them back over.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 21, 2010)

johnlvs2run said:


> That's a great idea.
> 
> I've heard white paint works well too.



Paint is not natural and is traceable. Nobody ever expects the skunk to be put on by another person. What amazes me that people will let their cat out 4X and come back stinky before they get the hint.


----------



## 3fordasho (Jan 21, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Skunk scent also works wonders for those cats and dogs that the neighbors let loose to roam all over your property. A few dabs on the critter and send them home. The owners get the message pretty quickly. I of course know nothing of this.





Might work good with some neighbors but not mine... (same ones that get drunk and I fear they'll burn a bunch of my firewood), usually, on the same nights they're drunk around the firepit, their dog is running loose and manages to find a skunk in the area. This dog has gotten sprayed at least 5 different times. No educating the neighbors or the dog


----------



## MJR (Jan 21, 2010)

Get a good dog. Maybe about 3lbs that makes a lot of noise. It is hard to tell the cop his poodle caused me harm.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 21, 2010)

> Skunk scent also works wonders for those cats and dogs...Get one of these branding irons with your name and phone number on it. Brand a few pieces of wood



You do know Curlcherry someone, somewhere is going to get that confused in their mind and spray the woodpile with skunk scent and send a branded dog home...


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 21, 2010)

I feed all the neighbors/wild animals around here, I figure just because their owners are rejects, the animals should not suffer, I have even become attached to a neighbors yellow lab that likes to sleep in my shop. As far as the neighbors stealing wood etc, I have not had the problem here but, at the place where I do my wooding, anything not nailed down is gone...like the motor on my splitter.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 21, 2010)

Dalmatian90 said:


> You do know Curlcherry someone, somewhere is going to get that confused in their mind and spray the woodpile with skunk scent and send a branded dog home...




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 21, 2010)

*It might be the best thing to do though.....*

spray the woodpile with skunk scent and send a branded dog home.....at least you would be able to prove the dog is yours when they call the police!!!
and nobody would EVER touch your wood pile....


----------



## greengoblin (Jan 23, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> A neighbor of mine had a 4X8 sheet of plywood for a sign that said trespassers will be barbecued. I assume alive but I never asked.




I have a sign on my gasoline barrel made after i noticed some of it was missing since it is never locked since it can be accessed from the top anyway....it reads "attention gas thieves, anyone found here in the night will be found here in the morning. I may regret it in the morning but you will be just as dead" Havent had a problem since.


----------



## Cambium (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Crow Horse (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's another deterrent variation that I use. It keeps 'em guessing......


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 23, 2010)

be carefull. even posting signs warning of harm can be taken as a threat and come back on you as intent. sucks but this is the new ,kinder geberation.


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have "trespassers will be shot on sight" signs at my front gate, they have been there for almost a year....oops


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 23, 2010)

This ones my favorite.


----------



## songofthewood (Jan 23, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> This ones my favorite.



What?


----------



## cjcocn (Jan 23, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> This ones my favorite.



Where can I get me one of those "Account Inactive" signs? I'd like to put one up near my wood piles and try it out.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 23, 2010)

songofthewood said:


> What?





cjcocn said:


> Where can I get me one of those "Account Inactive" signs? I'd like to put one up near my wood piles and try it out.


Well it was working, That's photobucket for you, they stink.I'll see if i can find it elswhere.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 23, 2010)

Here ya go


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 23, 2010)

Really like this one


----------



## cjcocn (Jan 23, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Here ya go



That's odd. What would a German Shepard be doing with an inactive account?

You Arkansans are just too much for me - kinda like those hip musicians with their complicated shoes.


----------



## hamweena (Jan 23, 2010)

My wife always says no good deed goes unpunished.
Sneak over his house in the summer with a bottle of round up and write what you think of him in his lawn.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 23, 2010)

cjcocn said:


> That's odd. What would a German Shepard be doing with an inactive account?
> 
> You Arkansans are just too much for me - kinda like those hip musicians with their complicated shoes.


, Yup you know us arkies are famous for not wearin shoes, Here's my pair to prove we do.


----------



## cjcocn (Jan 23, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> , Yup you know *us arkies are famous for not wearin shoes*, Here's my pair to prove we do.



uh, all that pic does is prove that you're not wearing shoes. 

... and what's with the pic being cut off? are there no toes on those shoes? lol


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 23, 2010)

Those phoney shoes remind me of the "Bigfoot" feet I made out of plywood in the late 70's, everyone was all jacked up about Bigfoot sightings and I decided to fan the flames by stomping around the old neighborhood with these things on, the tracks in the snow were perfect, a little too good, one of the neighbors called the news station, my secret was saved by some fresh snow. 
Might be time to make a new set...


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 29, 2011)

*Stealing firewood*



Art Vandelay said:


> heck I would have all ready done it.


 Where I live this is the time the stealing of FW starts. I had a trailer load setting in the yard to split I am less than a hundred feet from it and two clowns back up and was hooking my trailer to there truck when I said can I Help you. The one out side said the blank is home they drove off. I got cameras on my yard buildings. I found the side cut out of one bag and it about half of it gone. That's when the cameras went up. The area I live in seasonal FW sellers have degraded the fire wood people with there promises. Short loads green. I get a lot of there customers do to that my wood is high I treat my customers like princes. But I only sell bundled firewood. The react is suppose to start checking firewood load for true ranks. I heard a guy at the cafe say if you pull up with a load and see a guy with green suit and yellow bage better get out of there it a $2000.00 fine and maybe time to. You can not get a rank of green tossed FW in a Ford Ranger with a 4 to 6 ft bed. They say the can I got one and tried and the bumper hitch touch the ground. Later


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 29, 2011)

*Trust*



trimmmed said:


> A small bottle of skunk scent can be a universal problem solver, when placed in the right spot anyway
> 
> Be warned though, it can lead to down on the floor, rib splitting laughter..... which is easy worth $40.


I have about 20 customers on consignment. I give them a bag of 50 bundles when it sells to there manor for $5.00 I get $2.50 and they keep $2.50 never have lost a dime. One lady told me she had to pay here light bill I said ok the next 50 bundles she give me all the money. It just depends on who you deal with. I go to the cafe I always got my truck full. Some body will say I am going to get five bundles. They grab them it might be a month but I get my money. Later


----------



## moose5180 (Sep 29, 2011)

I run into this kind of crap once in a while just trying to be a good guy. 
All i would do in this situation is tell him next time that you no longer are in the firewood business and do not sell it anymore.
Or you have a 2 cord minimum cash up front. Firewood is too hard of work to give away. Hopefully this will keep him from coming back.

Last year i let a friend borrow my trailer to move some hay, he got his hay that day and left my $3000.00 trailer parked out front by the highway.
Not locked or anyone around to look after it. I was expecting it to be returned back to my place of course. Well after 5-6 days of sitting there unattended i went and got it. Never said a word to him about it. I was curious how long it would take to realize my trailer was gone. Well 3-4 days later he calls "dude, did you pick up your trailer?" UUUUhh no! He was ####tin' bricks for a day until i finally told him i did not appreciate my investment sitting there asking to be stolen. He has not since asked to borrow it.

A guy i work with is constantly borrowing tools, never once has he returned it until i ask for it back. Then its always "oh yeah i forgot about it" 

If i ever borrow anything or owe someone for a job it bugs me to no end until i square up with them. 

Some people!


----------



## ts39136 (Sep 29, 2011)

I love these threads. Don't know why. Better to be prepared, I guess, for all the possibilities.

We've had no trouble, yet. Of course, I sit out on the back porch every new years with about 100 rounds of 45acp and a bottle of scotch. Just a reminder to all those neighbors who think they want something of mine.

I also have been known to fire off one rifle shot around 2 or 3am. When asked about it, I get my eyes really big, pause for effect, look at the ground, then say "I don't know what your talking about."


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 29, 2011)

way to mention they arnt "american" (whatever that even means..) in the opening line.. good strategy to rally the troops! :bang:


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cambium said:


> P.S - Does it matter they are Haitian? Not to me.


 
it sure seemed like it mattered in your opening post when you were all riled up 

what the hell is an american anyway? someone who was born here by parents who were both born here as well? i guess im not american either 
somewhere along the line you must realize .. someones parents parents parents, were born somewhere else
none of us are american, we are children of the stars


----------



## atvguns (Sep 29, 2011)

This thread is almost two years old and the OP hasn't posted on this site for almost 4 months


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 29, 2011)

atvguns said:


> This thread is almost two years old and the OP hasn't posted on this site for almost 4 months


 
He's busy guarding his wood pile.


----------



## atvguns (Sep 29, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> He's busy guarding his wood pile.



First logical answer you have come up with all year


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 29, 2011)

atvguns said:


> First logical answer you have come up with all year


 
The others probably went over your short midget head. :msp_ohmy:


----------

